# komenda su nie działa

## free-mind

Mimo, iż należę do grupy wheel, w ogóle nie mogę logować się jako root (ani pod konsolą, ani przy włączaniu root'owskich aplikacji). W obu przypadkach wyświetla mi się, że podałem niewłaściwe hasło (chociaż pewien jestem na 300%, że to właściwe tym bardziej, że działa przy logowaniu się do konta root'a przy starcie systemu w kdm). Korzystam z KDE 3.2.1. Peace.

----------

## jackie

Musisz zobaczyć czy działa ci pod konsolą su. Ja miałem problem z kdesu w 3.2.2 gdzie był bug w kdelibs , pomógl dopiero ponowny emerge ( wersji z patchem oczywiście). W każdym razie jeśli nie działa su na konsoli to problem jest prawdopodobnie w konfiguracji pam /etc/pam.d/su. W przypadku niedostaecznych uprawnień do su jest to wypisane w logu, a gdy jest błąd w kdelibs to jest wpis ze poszlo zalogowanie i zaraz za tym ze zakończono logowanie a KDE zgłasza błąd że nieprawidłowe hasło.Last edited by jackie on Wed May 12, 2004 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## free-mind

Ja mam KDE z pakietów GRP, które są na Gentoo 2004.1 athlon-xp Package CD. ZAraz po odpaleniu KDE w ogóle nie działała mi konsola, a przy jej zamykaniu wyświetlał mi się jakiś błąd z kdesu. Ale mój kumpel coś pogrzebał w ustawieniach użytkownika i konsola działa, błąd z kdesu się nie wyświetla, ale su nie działa. Co konkretnie powinienem ustawić w podanym przez Ciebie pliku? Peace.

----------

## jackie

u mnie ten plik wygląda w ten sposób :

#%PAM-1.0

auth       sufficient	/lib/security/pam_rootok.so

# If you want to restrict users begin allowed to su even more,

# create /etc/security/suauth.allow (or to that matter) that is only

# writable by root, and add users that are allowed to su to that

# file, one per line.

#auth       required     /lib/security/pam_listfile.so item=ruser sense=allow onerr=fail file=/etc/security/suauth.allow

# Uncomment this to allow users in the wheel group to su without

# entering a passwd.

#auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_wheel.so use_uid trust

# Alternatively to above, you can implement a list of users that do

# not need to supply a passwd with a list.

#auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_listfile.so item=ruser sense=allow onerr=fail file=/etc/security/suauth.nopass

# Comment this to allow any user, even those not in the 'wheel'

# group to su

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_wheel.so use_uid

auth       required	/lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

account    required	/lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password   required	/lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    required	/lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    optional	/lib/security/pam_xauth.so

----------

## jackie

a le jeśli ci su na konsoli działa to prawdopodobnie masz błąd opisany w http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78948

A na forum angielskim jest o tym temat tutaj : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166481&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=kdesu+problem

----------

## ai

ja tez mialem taki problem. co smieszne jak sobie sprobowalem wydac su z innego uzytkownika to dzialalo. Wiec nie dlugo sie zastanawiajac wykasowalem stare konto i zalozylem nowe i dziala ;]

----------

## cpu

Jeszcze pamietajcie o grupie wheel...

----------

## free-mind

Jestem w grupie wheel (jak napisałem początku postu  :Wink: ). Aha, w Gnomie 2.4.2 su też nie działa.  :Sad:  Peace.

----------

## mkay

 *free-mind outsider wrote:*   

> Jestem w grupie wheel (jak napisałem początku postu ). Aha, w Gnomie 2.4.2 su też nie działa.  Peace.

 

upewnij sie, ze masz taka linijke:

```
auth       required     /lib/security/pam_wheel.so use_uid

```

w pliku /etc/pam.d/su

----------

## jackie

musialbys podac zawartosc loga /var/log/auth.log po takiej próbie to można by coś więcej powiedzieć

----------

## m@tys

U mnie jest to sam tylko ze u mnie su nie dziala nigdzie nawet gdy X-y wylaczone.Pojawia sie cos takiego:

```
x@x ~ $ su

Password:

su: Error in service module

Sorry.

x@x ~ $
```

----------

## Woocash

STFW   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11126

----------

## m@tys

Prubuje wielu możliwości tam podanych i nic mi nie pomaga dlatego się pytam.Przy okazji mogę powiedzieć ,że z root na usera się zaloguje.Błąd jaki mi wywala podany powyżej a to jest zawartość pliku  /var/log/auth.log.

```
Sep 20 06:09:55x kde(pam_unix)[25499]: session opened for user matys by (uid=0)

Sep 20 06:10:08 x su[25592]: PAM-listfile: Couldn't open /etc/security/suauth.allow

Sep 20 06:10:08 x su[25592]: PAM-listfile: Couldn't open /etc/security/suauth.nopass

Sep 20 06:10:13 x su[25592]: pam_authenticate: Error in service module
```

Co dziwne te pliki o ,które się pluje nawet ich niemam :/

----------

## mkay

przyjrzyj sie plikowi /etc/pam.d/su (mysle, ze z komentarzy powinienes wywnioskowac co jest nie tak, jezeli nie, to ewentualnie go tu wklej)

 *m@tys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Sep 20 06:09:55x kde(pam_unix)[25499]: session opened for user matys by (uid=0)
> 
> ...

 

hehe - gdybys mial, to by sie nie plul;>

----------

## m@tys

Stworzyłem se plik suauth.allow wywaliło i dodałem nazwe użytkownika.Myślałem że robie jakieś postępy bo z komunikatu :

```
x@x ~ $ su 

Password: 

su: Error in service module 

Sorry. 

x@x ~ $
```

zrobił się taki jak w wielu innych przypadkach :

```
x@x ~ $ su 

Password: 

su: Authentication failure

Sorry. 

x@x ~ $
```

Poprubowałem dodawać prawa u+s tak jak to radził typ w innych tematach ale nic dało.Więc grzebałem w pliku /etc/pam.d/su no i teraz to już wogle rozwaliłem coś wywala mi taki błąd :

```
Naruszenie ochrony pamieci
```

Dlatego czy ktoś u kogo wszystko jest ok może mi podrzucić zawartość plików /etc/pam.d/su i /etc/security/suauth.allow

----------

## mkay

```

<root@CogES>~: cat /etc/pam.d/su |grep -vE '^(#|$)'

auth       sufficient   /lib/security/pam_rootok.so

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_wheel.so use_uid

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

account    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password   required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    optional     /lib/security/pam_xauth.so

```

przy tych ustawieniach pliki w /etc/security sa niepotzrebne (co pisze w komentarzach)

----------

## m@tys

Dzięki wielkie.

----------

## lo53r

ja chciałbym się dołączyć do tego problemu bo mi nie chce do końca działać ta komenda a przetestowałem wasze wskazówki, poza tym to nie jest wina kde bo spod zwykle terminala mam to samo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo53r@localhost /home/UT/ut $ su
> 
> Password:
> ...

 

----------

## qermit

a może jakieś logi podasz?

----------

## lo53r

jakbym jeszcze wiedział skad ci je zapodac to nie ma sprawy

----------

## Raku

 *lo53r wrote:*   

> jakbym jeszcze wiedział skad ci je zapodac to nie ma sprawy

 

zwykle logi są w katalogu /var/log. Ciebie w tym przypadku zainteresuje /var/log/auth.log lub /var/log/messages (w przypadku braku pierwszego).

----------

## lo53r

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apr 25 10:23:46 localhost Nvsound: Unable to change the Record SampleRate 44100, set back to 48000 
> 
> Apr 25 10:23:46 localhost Nvsound: Unable to change the Playback SampleRate 44100, set back to 48000 
> ...

 

mam nadzieje ze to was zadowoli

----------

